
RescueTime (YC '08) releases aggregate data for the first time - hwork
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/08/early-adopters-still-spend-more-time-with-microsoft-than-with-google-facebook-or-skype-but-for-how-long/
======
prakash
Interesting. Could Outlook & Word be #1 & #2 due to the fact that people open
it at the start of the day and close it at the end of the day? So, they might
not use it all day but since it's open all day, it shows up as #1 & #2?

Any comments from the Rescue Time folks?

~~~
rms
I think Rescue Time only counts something when an app has focus.

~~~
run4yourlives
Even more so, I think it only counts if there is activity in the window (ie
kb/mouse)

------
run4yourlives
I've got to say RescueTime is one of the better new apps out there in terms of
filling a need for me, and working well.

I love using it to make sure I get in the amount of time I want to on my
projects, it's simple and intuitive to use.

I just wish they'd drop that wacko support site... :-)

EDIT: of course now that I say that, I can't bring up the dashboard. :(

